

Anonymous Hacks North Korea's Twitter, Flickr Pages - rhufnagel
http://mashable.com/2013/04/04/north-korea-twitter-hacked/

======
jumiku
North Korea has a twitter page... Okay I can see it now... We have launched
the #bomb. Wait for it. Wait for it #bombgoesusa

